# Garten in der Heide - Pflanzideen



## Anja W. (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

neben unserem Minigarten hier am Haus, nennen wir noch ein Wochenendhausgrundstück in der Heide unser Eigen. Es liegt an einer ehemaligen Kiefernschonung, die in den letzten Jahren ausgedünnt und sehr gut sogar mit Buchen aufgeforstet wurde. Auf dem Grundstück selbst sind ebenfalls noch einige sehr hohe Kiefern, eine riesige Tanne, einige kleine Ahörner und Koniferen aller Art. Dazwischen unberührte Ecken mit Heidelbeeren, __ Moos und Heide. Ein paar alte Rhododendren gibt es auch noch. Allerdings wachsen die eher schlecht als recht. Mein Vater pflanzt immer mal wieder was an, allerdings immer das, was ihm gefällt und nicht das, was zum jeweiligen Standort passt. Aber er hat für kurze Zeit seine Freude daran, und das ist ja auch ok.
Neben der Heide blüht eigentlich nur Habichtskraut (wahrscheinlich "orangerotes"). Die Billigastern aus dem Baumarkt halten auch durch.
Der Boden ist fast reiner Sand, leicht sauer und ultratrocken. Es kann eben auch nicht gegossen werden, da mein Vater nur im Sommer dort lebt und wir es irgendwann als _Wochenend_haus nutzen werden.

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen: wohnt noch jemand in so einer Umgebung? Habt Ihr Ideen, was man dort pflanzen kann? Am liebsten natürlich Stauden oder Büsche, die als Insektenweide herhalten.

Ich weiß, dass es für jede Jahreszeit Heide gibt. Heide im Frühjahr und Frühsommer sieht aber ein wenig seltsam aus, finde ich. Die gehört für mich zu einer bestimmten Jahreszeit, dem Spätsommer.


Herzliche Grüße

Anja


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2017)

Wenn der Standort sandig ist, aber sehr sonnig, fällt mir spontan Sanddorn ein. __ Schlehe könnte auch noch funktionieren, wobei die es allerdings gerne leicht kalkig mag und du hast es ja eher leicht sauer, aber im Großen und Ganzen ist sie anspruchslos. __ Brombeere wächst doch eigentlich überall (wie Unkraut). Auf jeden Fall solltest Du __ Birken vermeiden, die ziehen dir das letzte Wasser weg.


----------



## troll20 (22. Mai 2017)

Schau mal hier ob du da was für euch passendes findest


----------



## Anja W. (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo Ihr beiden,
einen Sanddorn haben wir im Herbst gepflanzt, der sieht auch ganz gut aus. Jetzt muss nur noch ein Partner her...  Die __ Schlehe ist nix geworden, den Versuch hatte ich auch schon gestartet. __ Birken haben wir in den Heideflächen. Aber das ist auch ok. Die Heide und die Heidelbeeren scheinen noch genug Wasser zu bekommen.

René, die Seite ist klasse, danke schön!  Allerdings werden da genau die Pflanzen genannt, die trotz Sand nicht wachsen. Mediterane Kräuter wie __ Lavendel zum Beispiel.  Da ist auch von Rosen die Rede - keine Chance. Ich glaube, denen ist es vielleicht zu sauer. Selbst der Sandthymian mickert rum.
Ich will da ja gar keinen Ziergarten draus machen. Aber ein paar weniger Koniferen und ein paar mehr Blüten wäre schon schön. 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## ina1912 (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo Anja!

Die Lage in Eurem Wochenendgrundstück ähnelt der in meinem Garten...viele hohe __ Tannen und Kiefern, alles trocken darunter. ..nur so richtig sandig ist mein Boden nicht. Evtl kannst Du ja die Pflanzlöcher mit etwas Lehm anreichern. Was hier unter den Bäumen in dem sauren Boden gut gedeiht, sind Rispenhortensien,  Felsenbirne (die Vögel stürzen sich geradezu auf die Früchte), Himbeeren,  Kulturheidelbeeren, Kriechwacholder, Ilex, Eyonymus, Golderdbeere, __ Lungenkraut, __ immergrün und Schleifenblume, __ Seifenkraut, Walzenwolfsmilch, und natürlich das Geranium... Geranium Sanguineum habe ich überall zu stehen; den meisten Wurzeldruck verträgt Geranium Nodosum, das sieht auch noch sehr einheimisch aus. G. Renardii und G.macrorrhizum haben sich auch sehr  bewährt.
__ Mahonie pflanze ich demnächst auch dorthin,  den Topf mit der sauren Erde hat sie schonmal super angenommen und zeigt fleissig neue Triebe.

Farn, __ Kalmus und Japansegge sind  auch absolut unproblematisch, passen aber vielleicht nicht so zum Heideumfeld.
Ich wünsche Dir gutes Gelingen!

Lg ina


----------



## Anja W. (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo Ina,

vielen Dank für Deine Vorschläge! Mit Lehm ist das hier so eine Sache. Ich überlege schon, ob ich im nächsten Jahr für das Insektenhotel hier zu hause welchen aus dem Internet bestelle. Meine Suche in der Umgebung verlief dieses Jahr erfolglos. Vor einigen Jahren habe ich draußen Bentonit verarbeitet. Hat aber auch nur die ersten beiden Jahre etwas gebracht. Ich hatte es für einige Pflanzen eingesetzt, die aus einem Garten stammten, den ich aufgeben musste. Gestern habe ich mit einer Nachbarin gesprochen, die überall Katzenstreu unterbuddelt. Allerdings wohnen sie dort dauerhaft und gießen permanent.
Eine Felsenbirne ist eine tolle Idee. Die kommt dahin, wo eine Hemlock entfernt wird. Die ist innen braun und hat außen ein paar grüne Ästchen. Die genannten Stauden werde ich mal testweise überall zwischen setzen. Vor allem auf das Geranium bin ich gespannt! Das passt da auch super hin!
Einen Farnwedel habe ich schon gesehen, zwischen einem unschönen Kriechmispelgewirr. Das hat mich aber auf die Idee gebracht, hinter den neuen Teich, der für 2018 geplant ist, eine Farnecke anzulegen. Dazu passt der dann auch.

Kulturheidelbeeren haben wir schon. Auch da freuen sich die Vögel drüber  Mein Vater führt den Kampf, wer die meisten abbekommt, jedes Jahr mit Leidenschaft. Für __ Himbeere und Rispenhortensien ist es wohl zu trocken. Die sind beide nichts geworden. Einen Brombeerableger habe ich gestern schon stehengelassen, als ich das Gras aus der Heide entfernt habe. Er soll der Anfang von einem Brombeergebüsch werden .

An einer Stelle endet das Regenrohr vom Terrassendach. Dort habe ich Schlüsselblumen entdeckt und ... Maiglöckchen?! Keine Ahnung, wie die da hinkommen. Vaddern war auch ganz verwundert und meinte völlig empört, also er hätte mit Sicherheit keine Maiglöckchen gepflanzt 
Die Sache mit den Regenrohren werden wir in jedem Fall noch ausbauen. Eins geht bisher in die Regentonne und eines noch in eine Sickergrube, das muss ja nicht sein.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## ina1912 (23. Mai 2017)

Das hört sich doch nach einem guten Plan an, Anja! 
Ich kann mir das gut vorstellen,  so wie Du es beschreibst. Wenn Schlüselblume und Maiglöckchen angesiedelt sind und auch etwas Farn, dann haste ja weniger Heide als Gehölzrand,  aber ich stelle mir das ganz natürlich vor.
Lehm kannst Du Dir bei uns holen,  hier einfach nur ein Loch buddeln....

Lg ina


----------



## Anja W. (24. Mai 2017)

Hallo Ina,

naja, der Gehölzrand begrenzt sich auf ca. 10 qm um das Regenrohr  Das gesamte Grundstück ist ca. 1200qm groß... Und Natur ist da wirklich ganz viel. Das Grundstück geht fast in den Wald über. Die Rehe ignorieren im Winter so manches Mal, dass da ein Zaun zwischen ist.

Schade, das Havelland ist zum Lehmholen ein wenig weit entfernt von Hannover!

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## troll20 (24. Mai 2017)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Schade, das Havelland ist zum Lehmholen ein wenig weit entfernt von Hannover!


Also für einen  und dem plausch mit lieben HGTlern fahr ich viel weiter.
Und oft findet man auch noch Sachen zum tauschen, wie Tomaten gegen Weinkonfitüre oder einfach nur Informationen


----------

